# Genus Cupiennius



## Philth (Jun 5, 2008)

_Cupiennius salei_







Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## syndicate (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice Tom!!:clap: 
thats a female to eh?
i wish i could of got a couple of these when there were available.
mabey if you breed them you can hook me up down the line ;]
-Chris


----------



## Philth (Jun 5, 2008)

Unfortunatly I lost one as a s'ling, and Im left with what I think is 2 females.
Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 22, 2008)

_Cupiennius salei_

























Eric

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Jun 22, 2008)

great shots Eric!


----------



## Pulk (Jun 22, 2008)

stunning, especially the second photo :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 22, 2008)

That _Cupiennius salei_ is amazing, as well as the pics to go with it. What kind of camera are you using Eric?


----------



## syndicate (Jun 23, 2008)

P. Novak said:


> What kind of camera are you using Eric?


unless he got some new gear i believe hes using the nikon d40


----------



## Apophis (Jul 13, 2008)

*kick*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RED-LEG (Jul 13, 2008)

syndicate said:


> Very nice Tom!!:clap:
> thats a female to eh?
> i wish i could of got a couple of these when there were available.
> mabey if you breed them you can hook me up down the line ;]
> -Chris


I would have thought that was a male, as the female is normally more boldly coloured?

I had a juvenile pair. They seemed to be doing well, then they went off their food and died a few days later. I have no idea why. Does anybody have any tips on keeping them? I can get hold of more but will not bother if I cannot figure out what I am doing wrong.

Lee.


----------



## spiders4life (Jul 13, 2008)

Cupiennius Getazi












Regards Mikael

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erigo (Jul 14, 2008)

_Cupiennius salei_

http://digilander.libero.it/fotoragni01/henry/P2154146.jpg


http://digilander.libero.it/fotoragni01/henry/P2144121.jpg

http://digilander.libero.it/fotoragni01/henry/Copia%20(2)%20di%20P3054230.JPG


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm too scared of my Cupiennis salei to take pictures of it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yareus (Sep 24, 2008)

0.1 Cupiennius salei:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## doom (Sep 24, 2008)

Cupiennius coccineus







Cupiennius salei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## toolrick (Sep 24, 2008)

doom said:


> Cupiennius coccineus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice spider!!!!

Do you know what country they belong to???

Ricardo


----------



## doom (Sep 24, 2008)

I did not took this two pictures in their natural habitat.


----------



## JakubV (Sep 24, 2008)

C. coccineus


----------



## crpy (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow, beautiful pics guys:clap:


----------



## JakubV (Oct 11, 2008)

C. salei adult female


----------



## doom (Oct 21, 2008)

Cupiennius salei male picking up the sperm.













Freshly moulted subadult male












C. salei female


----------



## Erigo (Dec 14, 2008)

*Cupiennius salei*

http://digilander.libero.it/fotoragni01/henry/PC148033.JPG


http://digilander.libero.it/fotoragni01/henry/PC148053.JPG


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 15, 2008)

*Cupiennius coccineus location*

Ricardo,
I have witnessed C.coccineus on the Osa peninsula in Costa Rica, just outside of Corcovado National Park.
Jon


----------



## syndicate (Dec 16, 2008)

Erigo said:


> http://digilander.libero.it/fotoragni01/henry/PC148033.JPG
> 
> 
> http://digilander.libero.it/fotoragni01/henry/PC148053.JPG


Very nice macro shots!!Thanks for sharing :]


----------



## Erigo (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you very much to you!!


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 17, 2008)

*nice*

great pics,i just received a female yesterday from urbanjungles.
will post photo asap.
andy


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 18, 2008)

bluefrogtat2 said:


> great pics,i just received a female yesterday from urbanjungles.
> will post photo asap.
> andy


Please take pics Andy...I don't have the intestinal fortitude to willingly let these things out for a picture session.


----------



## John Apple (Dec 18, 2008)

allright Danny where is mine:?


----------



## syndicate (Dec 18, 2008)

Put me down for one to!lol


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 18, 2008)

believe me i am not looking forward to it.
i will this weekend.
andy


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh man, sorry guys...

:?


----------



## hamfoto (Dec 22, 2008)

They're fast...but they're not gonna come get you!  Don't be a pansy!

Chris


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 22, 2008)

*a few*

i got a few through the enclosure.
she is in premolt so i don't wanna muck with her too much yet.










thanks again danny,one of my faves.
andy
(ps ,i still say the green huntsmans are faster)


----------



## toolrick (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice shots... by the way, how did you figure out it's a she and not a he???


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 23, 2008)

i have only had it a few days.
was sold to me as a female.
andy


----------



## Banshee05 (Dec 24, 2008)

bluefrogtat2 said:


> i have only had it a few days.
> was sold to me as a female.
> andy


it is a female, cause of the spotted legs.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 24, 2008)

All sacmates that were male have hooked out...the remaining sacmates I have are all much larger females.

One thing about this species...they can EAT!


----------



## syndicate (Dec 25, 2008)

any luck breeding any of them Danny?


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 26, 2008)

syndicate said:


> any luck breeding any of them Danny?


Not yet, as I said earlier the males matured out a few months ahead of the females from this group. I mated some of them but I think the females were definitely not ready, they molted out and a couple males were chomped.  I have some younger animals coming up so hopefully I will have another round in the next few months.

Hey Andy, if your enclosure allows...toss a cricket a few inches away from the spider and watch her make some spectacular moves.  These spiders are amazing aerial acrobats and unforgiving hunters.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 29, 2008)

i have her in a large arboreal tarantulacages cage.i discovered her aerial abilities on accident.she appeared thin so i wanted to make sure she fed and when i dropped in a e.chopardi nymph she launched and got it before it even hit her bark.so i have been hand feeding her since.
definitely one of my faves,thanks again danny
andy


----------



## edesign (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow, nice pics everyone! I keep forgetting that I want one of these until I stumble across a thread about them


----------



## Erigo (Jan 7, 2009)

*Cupiennius salei sling*

A little prey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, that about sums up the cupiennius feeding attitude...


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi,

C. getazi mating






female with eggsac






the first explorer






who was followed pretty soon; hundreds of slings in each corner


----------



## Philth (Jan 20, 2009)

> who was followed pretty soon; hundreds of slings in each corner


How do you go about seperating them now?  When I had some huntsman sp. hatch they were running mad all over the place when I took the lid off.  Great pics !

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beardo (Jan 21, 2009)

What is the lifespan of these spiders? Botar had some last year and I am kicking myself for not picking them up.


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 21, 2009)

Philth said:


> How do you go about seperating them now?  When I had some huntsman sp. hatch they were running mad all over the place when I took the lid off.


Well.. just one touch on the box and they start running crazy. To make matters worse thousands of silks are attached to the lid, so it's kinda impossible without invasion. Perhaps tomorrow or at the weekend I'll ask my girlfriend to help me.



> Great pics !


Thanks!


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 21, 2009)

those are amazing pics.
i wish you were in the states i would love to raise a few of these.
congrats
andy


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 21, 2009)

bluefrogtat2 said:


> those are amazing pics.
> i wish you were in the states i would love to raise a few of these.
> congrats
> andy


Thanks for You, too! Neither I fecundated the female, nor I gave them birth, but I'll forward the congratulation to the proud parents 

Edit: Sorry David, I missed your question. Lifespan depends on temperature, quality and quantity of food, condition, etc. but normally I would say 1,5 years for a male and 2 years or maybe a bit more for females.


----------



## Erigo (Jan 29, 2009)

_Cupiennius salei _(2.5cm Body length)

Male




















Female (2.5 cm body length)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jan 29, 2009)

bluefrogtat2 said:


> believe me i am not looking forward to it.
> i will this weekend.
> andy


I usually don't mind if my spiders get out for a little run when I open their boxes and start hussling for the roaches. It's no big deal getting them in again, a minute or two of pointing them in the wright direction. One can always use the extra experience for the more potent species. One thing should be said though, one of my female(?) C. Cocc took a walk the other day, and it was long ago I last saw a spider nail the forceps that many times. So....No fingers.


----------



## Flexzone (Apr 13, 2017)

_*Cupiennius salei "Lucia"- Juvenile female










*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------

